#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Комментарий на изображения на Бхавачакре простым языком (видео).

## Селя

Здравствуйте, уважаемые участники форума.

Посмотрел видео, на котором лама простым языком комментирует изображения на Бхавачакре. Объяснения с 9ой минуты. Решил поделиться.

----------

Aion (23.02.2021), Владимир Николаевич (23.02.2021), Гошка (04.03.2021), Цэрин (23.02.2021)

----------


## Селя

Сейчас трудный период жизни. Нет перспектив в одном деле. Начались панические атаки. Желание всё бросить и уйти.

Сегодня набрал на телефоне "буддизм", чтобы полегчало. И вот, это видео как раз в тему. Силы придает, чтобы измениться.

----------

Aion (23.02.2021), Хольгер (23.02.2021)

----------


## Селя

> Как узник, ни о чем другом не помышляя,
> при случае удобном из тюрьмы бежит,
> так вы: представилась возможность
> спастись из океана Круговерти,
> не помышляя ни о чем другом, бросайте
> сансарное существование.

----------


## Гошка

> Сейчас трудный период жизни. Нет перспектив в одном деле. Начались панические атаки. Желание всё бросить и уйти.
> 
> Сегодня набрал на телефоне "буддизм", чтобы полегчало. И вот, это видео как раз в тему. Силы придает, чтобы измениться.


Это Йонтен-гелюнг ?

А у Будды была легкая сладкая и приятная жизнь ?
И это пройдет патамучто непостоянство: 



> саббе санкхара аничча — «все санкхары (обусловленные вещи) непостоянны»


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2...82%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## Гошка

> Сейчас трудный период жизни. Нет перспектив в одном деле. Начались панические атаки. Желание всё бросить и уйти.
> 
> Сегодня набрал на телефоне "буддизм", чтобы полегчало. И вот, это видео как раз в тему. Силы придает, чтобы измениться.


Учебное видео о драгоценном человеческом существовании:

----------


## Селя

> Это Йонтен-гелюнг ?
> 
> А у Будды была легкая сладкая и приятная жизнь ?


Не знаю, кто рассказывал на видео.

Вот, благодаря неприятностям, находится повод думать о Дхамме. Когда нет неприятностей, человек не будет думать о Дхамме, ему и так хорошо.

----------

